# Chinchilla



## mysnakesau (Sep 7, 2007)

Does anyone know if chinchillas are available in Australia? If so, do you know where I could find one? I have a customer who is looking for one, if they are available.

Thanks


----------



## nvenm8 (Sep 7, 2007)

There is a chinchilla that is a breed of cat, they are available.


----------



## bouncn (Sep 7, 2007)

yeah as far as i know they're everywhere.

My GF just bought me a rag doll for fathers' day!


----------



## nickamon (Sep 7, 2007)

I think Kathy is talking about these little cuties: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinchilla

I've never seen any chins in captivity here. Import ban?


----------



## carpetsnake (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.smh.com.au/news/Queensland/Chinchilla/2005/02/17/1108500202248.html
or this chinchilla


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 7, 2007)

Yep Nick, thats what I'm looking for. But thanks all the same. They are cute little things


----------



## mossie (Sep 7, 2007)

we had a chinchilla cat, great breed of cat they dont have the pushed in face like other cats of that type, we paid about $800 for our kitty that was ten years ago but try just doing a google search on them for sale and it will bring up breeders thats how i found my dogs...


----------



## krusty (Sep 7, 2007)

i think the cat type is better.


----------



## hornet (Sep 7, 2007)

i know chinchilla's can be kept in NZ, on one of our trips they had a pair at the petstore. Very cute rodents


----------



## bjbk18 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey i wante done of them and i was told at the pet shop that you cannot get them in australia


----------



## Hickson (Sep 8, 2007)

You cannot get them in Australia.
And, as far as I know, no zoo in Australia has them either.



Hix


----------



## Glider (Sep 8, 2007)

How cute is this pic:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:ChinSquash.jpg


----------



## mr_muesli (Sep 8, 2007)

Chinchillas are bred heavily on fur farms, arent they?


----------



## Dom$ (Sep 30, 2007)

*yes they are and they are more like rabbit than any thing else but they are only avalable in Queens land.*


----------

